# SE-L trunk bar



## Mod_That_Sentra (Oct 23, 2004)

Hey, I was just wondering if a 99 SE-L trunk bar would fit on my 96 sentra xe? I'm sick of the stock reflector trunk bar and would like to get a solid bar or an SE-L bar to help on looks. 

Also, has anyone just tried to paint the bar the color of their car? Just a solid colored trunk bar would look better.

Thanks guys,
- mod_that_sentra


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yup
plenty of guys have changed thiers
SE-L bars are pretty hard to come by
some guys use the solid black bar from some GXEs (i think)


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> yup
> plenty of guys have changed thiers
> SE-L bars are pretty hard to come by
> some guys use the solid black bar from some GXEs (i think)


The GXE bar works just as well. I don't know if you car is black but the bar will look a bit like carbon fiber (guess the GXE had a different shade of black as a factory color.) But you'll only notice the difference up close. 

And finding the SE-L bar is going to be a PITA.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I was lucky and found a black one, I've been looking for an SE-L trunk bar since about july with no luck, and I'm just half assing it now. I'm happy with the black, but if a sel trunk bar comes by I'll get it.

Several have painted them, go to the "show us your" thread for some of em.

I believe the black came on the XE, not the GXE I have a GXE and mine was red, unless they did it for the earlier b14 and went red later on.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

gxes had red... only xe had black... i ghetto spray painted mine (looks like shit but better than red) and will get it professionally painted when i finish my body kit. all b14 trunk bars are interchangable


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

*Carbon Fiber Look*


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

thats the blackish carbon fiber just like mine, the se-l has a more realistic looking carbon fiber I believe.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you could also use this. 








its a vinyl "sticker" this site also has colors so you could use that instead of paint (paint dosnt turn out how you want it 99.5% of the time) and then you can simply peel the sticker off. if you put black vinyl on the rear bar, and blacked out the tails with the light tint vinyl (but left the turn signal amber)that would look pretty cool :thumbup:








http://www.stickercity.com/store/customer/product.php?productid=17057&cat=496&page=1


----------



## Mod_That_Sentra (Oct 23, 2004)

*Very nice!!!*

I like it dude. Thanks again for the imput. Awsome Idea and a heck of a lot cheaper.







1.6pete said:


> you could also use this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

